# à, au / en - préposition devant les noms de pays



## agrouba

Salut,

je ne comprend pas trop l'utilisation de Au, En et A pour les noms de pays ?

Merci 


*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également les discussions suivantes :
en / à + nom d'île (Martinique, Corse, Chypre, Cuba, etc.) - préposition
à / en Haïti
en / à l'étranger
depuis l'Inde jusqu'à la Chine - à / en
au / en / dans le/la + département, région ou province - préposition
à / en / dans la Péninsule Ibérique
en / à Arles, Avignon, Amiens, Aix, Antibes, etc.


----------



## tie-break

au = si le nom (du pays) qui suit est masculin: par ex. au Brésil
en = si le nom (du pays) qui suit est féminin: par ex en France
à = pour n'importe quelle ville: à Paris, à Marseille, à Milan


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

Pour les noms de pays, on emploie *"au" si le nom du pays est masculin ET commence par une consonne*, *"en" dans tous les autres cas*.

AU (Masc.-Cons.) Pérou
AU (M-C) Japon
AU (M-C) Venezuela
AU (M-C) Chili
AU (M-C) Togo
AU (M-C) Cameroun

EN (Fém.-Cons.) France
EN (Fém.-Voy.) Allemagne
EN (F-C) Russie
EN (F-V) Europe
EN (F-C) Guadeloupe
EN (F-C) Bielorussie
EN (F-V) Arménie
EN (F-V) Austrlalie
EN (F-V) Nouvelle Zélande
EN (F-V) Asie
EN (M-V) Alasaka
EN (M-V) Ouganda


----------



## aliday

en général, et pas dans chaque cas, les pays qui se terminent par "e", utiliseront "en" 

en France
en Allemagne, etc.

les autres pays utiliseront plus souvent "au"

Mais je stresse que c'est pas tout le temps! il y a toujours des exceptions, mais ça peut-être vous aidera!


----------



## CABEZOTA

Re-bonjour...

J'ai indiqué la règle plus haut.... Pour les pays c'est "au" pour les pays masculins commençant pas une consonne et "en" pour tous les autres.

Pour "à", on dit "à la Martinique" (ou "en Martinique"), mais il s'agit d'un département, non d'un pays.


----------



## DearPrudence

[…]
Il existe quelques pays avec lesquels on emploie "à" je crois :
*"à Singapour"*
*"à Taïwan"*
*"à Cuba"*
*"à la Réunion" (pas vraiment un pays)*
*"à Tahiti"*
*"à Hawaï"*
*"à Madagascar"*
(pour des îles, donc, si je ne m'abuse ...)


----------



## Julz

Je n'en suis pas sur... Peut-etre tu as raison, DearPrudence. Juste les iles...


----------



## vost

ça serait trop simple... 

en Crète
aux Philippines
en Islande

et c'est pas un question de taille de l'ile non plus puisqu'on dit

en Angleterre
à Madagascar
au Japon

mais si on considère que* au *n'est que la contraction de *à le*, les exceptions sont mon nombreuses

aux Philippines = à (les Philippines)
au Japon = à (le Japon)


----------



## CapnPrep

L'Angleterre n'est pas une île !

Les noms de *pays* (modernes et historiques) avec lesquels on utilise l'article défini (par ex. quand ils apparaissent en position de sujet) suivent la règle donnée plus haut par Cabezota (choix entre _au(x)_ et _en_). Pour les autres, il me semble que l'on emploie _à_, et que cela n'est pas spécialement lié au statut « île ou pas île » (à Saint-Marin, à Monaco). Peut-être _en_ devant voyelle (mais je ne trouve qu'un seul exemple : en Israël).

Bien sûr, il faudrait chercher les raisons historiques pour l'absence de l'article dans ces cas exceptionnels (il s'agit majoritairement, en effet, de noms d'îles ou de territoires avec un statut politique ou une histoire un peu spécial).

Des règles distinctes (et souvent obscures) s'appliquent aux noms qui ne désignent pas un *pays*, mais une région, un département, un état américain, un land allemand, un canton suisse, etc.


----------



## vost

CapnPrep said:


> L'Angleterre n'est pas une île !



bon, d'accord 

en Grande Bretagne et si on va aussi en Irlande, c'est qu'on est allés aux Royaumes Unis


----------



## TEETOUN

Bonjour,  
Les pays commençant par un voyelle sont avec "e"
Les pays qui sont féminins (= qui se terminent par e) sont avec "en". Ily a cinq exceptions (des pays qui finissent en "e" mais qui sont masculins) : Mexique, Zaïre, Zimbabwe, Mozambique et Cambodge; ceux-ci sont avec "au".
Les pays masculins (qui ne se terminent pas par "e") sont avec "au"
les pays maculins avec "aux" quel que soit leur genre.


----------



## emmaD

Il me semble que la règle est en fait très simple :

on utilise _au_(_x_) si on le peut (masculin ou pluriel commençant par une consonne)
on utilise _en _dans les autres cas (c'est-à-dire, là où on devrait utiliser _à la _ou _à l'_)

exemples :
au Cambodge
en Ouganda
aux Pays-Bas
aux Emirats Arabes Unis

en Suisse
en Australie
aux Philippines
aux Iles Fidji


----------



## Carmagnol

Je crois qu'on dit "en Haïti" si je ne m'abuse.


----------



## Michael-78

DearPrudence said:


> *"à Tahiti"*
> *"à Hawaï"*


Hawaii n'est pas un pays mais un Etat américain !
Tahiti n'est pas un pays non plus, c'est français... (Polynésie française)


----------



## emmaD

J'avais en effet oublié la catégorie des noms de pays sans article (Cuba, Haïti, Madagascar). L'usage semble un peu flottant : _en Haïti_ et _à Cuba _(_à Haïti_ se dit cependant, mais ce n'est pas très euphonique).

Pour les noms de ville-Etat (Singapour, Hong-Kong jusqu'il y a peu), il semble que l'aspect ville l'emporte : _à Singapour_.

Notons le cas du Yémen : le _Y_ initial est considéré comme une consonne (_le Yémen, au Yémen, le Yéménite)._


----------



## limettier

Bonjour, 
Pour marquer la destination dans le cas d'Israël qu'elle qu' la bonne préposition à ou en? Je voyage/je vais à ou en Israël ?
Merci par avance


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour limettier,
Je vais *en *Israël.
Par contre : Je vais à la Martinique (je pense qu'il existe un fil pour le genre des différents pays).
La chose est plus compliquée que cela : _Je vais *au *Chili._


----------

